# This Old Tony chips recovery scheme!



## graham-xrf (Aug 13, 2022)

I have always loved TOT's inventive video comedy, and his latest is really fun!
It's all in the first 150 seconds. 

BUILD: FILING VISE!


----------



## wachuko (Aug 13, 2022)

I am still trying to figure out how he did that… I tried with mine and could not make it work the same way…

I must have an old model… or the wrong recovery tools…


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 13, 2022)

Those 'putback' inserts seem to be quite expensive - my supplier said they were an alloy of unobtanium!


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 13, 2022)

I watched this video and was just chuckling to myself through the whole thing. My wife and kids are still wondering if I'm ok...


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 13, 2022)

Great video.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 14, 2022)

Nice to have him doing videos again. Mike


----------



## tweinke (Aug 14, 2022)

We need to find out his settings and exact inserts he uses, just think of the times a person could use that to fix an error!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 14, 2022)

I've always tried to do that with my TIG welder, but the results were never that good.  The right tool for every job.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 14, 2022)

So this is what ”additive manufacturing” is all about?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2022)

The time warp humor aside, TOT’s vids are very relevant. He addresses the prime reason I have a shop full of tools. I always seem to be trying to do something there is no tool, fixture or jig for. I’m never sure if I’m the only one who is bugged by having to do something the hard way or if I have an over active imagination. But ever since I started trying to fix stuff I’ve been faced with this problem. Once I got past the basic hand tools and then fabrication equipment it seemed most of what those tools have been used for is to make tools and jigs. The problem feels like it is complicated by either I don’t know what the solution is called or I just don’t want to take the time to find it.

In this case I had struggled with a similar problem of being able to clamp at 90deg with a minimum of stuff in the way like with a C clamp. Decades ago I found a almost solution in HF. Almost. It was typical “good idea, bad execution” that the old HF was notorious for. But it was cheap so I was free to mod it to death. It came in handy but was junk. Then I somehow bumbled into the real one. It’s not something I need very often but its made the difference of the job getting done or not. The new version is what the HF(that has not been offered for over a decade, for good reason) should have been. It’s not as big as TOT’s but I have two so could probably make do.


----------



## rabler (Aug 14, 2022)

Just imagine how much that lathe of his is worth, with all of it's special feature.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 14, 2022)

vtcnc said:


> I watched this video and was just chuckling to myself through the whole thing. My wife and kids are still wondering if I'm ok...


That video is trickier than one might think at first sight. It's not as simple as running the whole thing backwards. He has to insert short sequences of "time forwards", like when he was sprinkling the chips onto the insert.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 14, 2022)

Even from the very beginning, TOT has had very high video production values.  It leads me to believe his day job is in video production or he has a very good relationship with someone who is in that industry..


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ve always been amazed by TOT’s whole production. I’ve never done video editing but I have done audio mixing and the amount of time that goes into it is staggering. I have started to notice in other vids some attempts at his things like breaking things by hand, stopping when saying something that was going off and leaving you to finish the thought and just trying to inject some subtle humor.


----------



## Braeden P (Aug 14, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> He addresses the prime reason I have a shop full of tools.


To make a $2 part with $10,000 dollars of machines and tools from a $5 piece of scrap like the rest of us?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> To make a $2 part with $10,000 dollars of machines and tools from a $5 piece of scrap like the rest of us?


Well, kinda. When we are talking about making something you can’t buy, how do you assign a price? And even though the Tetris garage is full almost to gridlock all of it was bought used off CL for a fraction of what it was elsewhere. The single machine tool I paid the most for was the Delta UniDrill for $650. The only other American machine is the Atlas 7b I paid $125 for. In machine tools excluding tooling I’ll bet I’ve got way less than $5,000 in it. Being a junkyard dog much of my scrap was about that ridiculously cheap too. I guess when I told the universe I’m broke it finds ways to still tempt me.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 15, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> It leads me to believe his day job is in video production


I disagree. Everything he does goes against production “norms”. One of the basic is his time on shot. Notice the opening shot, he stays on that for a loooong time. I think almost 30-40 seconds. Industry std is 6-9sec. Check this out on any tv show.

TOT seldom pans in and out. For over twenty yrs now nobody can hold a shot without moving. Drives me CRAZY, I hate it. And they wonder why ADD is rampant. Every content provider the camera is focused on them. Not TOT, just what he’s doing and his hands. TOT has long detailed closeups of what he’s doing. Everybody else it’s about them and most often the camera is way back so you can see them and often can’t see the details of what they are doing. TOT’s lighting is 180 out from every other vid out there. His light is often concentrated only on what he’s doing and often the rest of the shop is dark.

I have no idea what his day job is but I would bet it’s nothing to do with video or tv, or if it is, his vids are a conscious middle finger to what passes for production values in the industry. Obviously just my 2c.


----------



## rwdenney (Aug 15, 2022)

Whether he has training or not, he has some skills in effective presentation, including superb comedic timing. And he has clever ideas about how to present things. His videos are more like miniature movies than instructional videos.

He doesn't show himself but he is still the dominant force in his production--people who care nothing about making things (like my wife) enjoy his videos because of _him,_ not because of _his lathe,_ however good it is at reinstalling chips and mill scale.

Rick "suspecting that he spends four or five times as much time per minute of published video than most other YouTube stars" Denney


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 15, 2022)

rwdenney said:


> He doesn't show himself


He did in one of his videos for most of the video.  Great guy.  fine machinist, great videographer/youtube channel


----------



## rwdenney (Aug 15, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> He did in one of his videos for most of the video.  Great guy.  fine machinist, great videographer/youtube channel


I saw that one, and he stepped out of his persona for it, which humanized him. He seems like the kind of guy we’d all like to have for a neighbor. 

Rick “admires the welding the most” Denney


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 15, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> He did in one of his videos for most of the video.  Great guy.  fine machinist, great videographer/youtube channel


Was anybody else shocked by what he looked like? It so reminds me of I have several net buddies and it is funny what how I get a mental pic of what they look like from our correspondence and not once has it been anywhere close.


----------



## graham-xrf (Aug 16, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> I disagree. Everything he does goes against production “norms”. One of the basic is his time on shot. Notice the opening shot, he stays on that for a loooong time. I think almost 30-40 seconds. Industry std is 6-9sec. Check this out on any tv show.
> 
> TOT seldom pans in and out. For over twenty yrs now nobody can hold a shot without moving. Drives me CRAZY, I hate it. And they wonder why ADD is rampant. Every content provider the camera is focused on them. Not TOT, just what he’s doing and his hands. TOT has long detailed closeups of what he’s doing. Everybody else it’s about them and most often the camera is way back so you can see them and often can’t see the details of what they are doing. TOT’s lighting is 180 out from every other vid out there. His light is often concentrated only on what he’s doing and often the rest of the shop is dark.
> 
> I have no idea what his day job is but I would bet it’s nothing to do with video or tv, or if it is, his vids are a conscious middle finger to what passes for production values in the industry. Obviously just my 2c.


Putting together insert cuts from a pile of raw is a production skill, and to get to a comedy, the timing needs to be judged to milliseconds. Random pans, and stuff like zoom in immediately followed by a zoom out are the mark of one who knows nothing about making video. In making machine videos, there are times when some will have the camera mounted on a headband. That does not work for me! The wild lurching of the image is just hard to look at! A GoPro on the head of someone flying a plane is just stupid!

Production values in industry? I completely agree. On live production, (e.g. say something like dancing on TV), the video mix operators fancy themselves as artistes, and get happy punching buttons to cut to new views, often with less than 12 frames of insert. You can get through the sequence without seeing a complete turn. It's bad judgement, and a failure to appreciate comprehension interval.

Action movie scenes that flick through short snatches of crashing chaos, with all the violent sounds, and, of course, human parts in there in complete violation of all physics, is also what turns me off. I compare to any video by TOT or Clickspring, made with the care they use, intended to impart understanding, and I see a whole different skill. To have comedy humour included is even better!


----------



## IamNotImportant (Aug 16, 2022)

i wish that my hearing was good enough that i could understand what he was saying


----------



## great white (Aug 16, 2022)

I must be getting old. I had to rewind it a couple times to figure out what was actually happening.......


----------



## Janderso (Aug 16, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Even from the very beginning, TOT has had very high video production values.  It leads me to believe his day job is in video production or he has a very good relationship with someone who is in that industry..


Yeah it was fun watching him grow his channel.
His first couple of videos were lacking his magic editing and special effects 
He is one talented guy!


----------

